# Good Ole Hoppes



## Seig (Aug 27, 2004)

Today instead of doing what I normally do after work, sleeping, I had to go do my annual firearms qualification for Virginia. The only real down side to spending the day at the range with some old friends and a couple new ones is having to clean the weapons. Luckily for me, I only had to clean one. 

As I mentioned, sleep was not in the cards for me today, I got a little over two hours. I left the range just after two and had to be up to teach about four. On my way to work, I had to stop and get cleaning patches, as I was out. 

So here I sat, in a semi enclosed place with a bottle of Hoppes number 9, a revolver, a cup of coffee and no sleep.

Who needs drugs?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2004)

Ah, the fragrance of good ol' #9...


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 27, 2004)

Quitcherbitchin!!!

*B-R-E-A-T-H THE FRAGRANCE OF HOPPES #9

Innnnnnnnnnn........

out out............


ahhhhhh - there 

Don't you feel better????*

 You have to teach me how to shoot, the at home round count disclosed exactly 12 rounds (left handed naturally) failed to land where aimed. THAT SUCKS!

Seig - You're correct - the last squad totally rocked,  guess it was a advanced Zen type thing going on at the funhouse.




Beware of Kenpo rednecks with shotguns.............. 
artyon:


----------

